# Sectionalisation of a resort?



## Tomg (Nov 15, 2005)

For several years I have owned a fixed week at Sanbonani, a Gold Crown resort near Krueger National Park.   I just received a notice the resort is being "Sectionalised".  This will convert the resort from a"Share Block Scheme" to a "Sectional Title Scheme".    

I'm not familar with the South African Legal terms.   Does anyone know what this change means?

Tomg


----------



## michelle (Nov 16, 2005)

I did a google.co.za (i.e. only SA pages) on sectional title and got this:

http://www.huis-huis.co.za/sectional-title.htm

http://www.persfin.co.za/index.php?fSectionId=709&fArticleId=2861892

http://www.compeg.com/sectguide.html


Hope it helps, if not, try some more searches on www.google.co.za (and make sure the 'South African pages only' button is checked)


----------



## Tomg (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks Michelle*

Thanks Michelle, took me a few days to wade through the legalize, but think I understand it now.
Tomg


----------

